
How to disinfect (not just "clean") a touchscreen - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/how-do-i-disinfect-my-ipad-iphone-droid-cell-phone-touchscreen-etc/
======
fhoxh
According to Apple, alcohol should not be used on an iPad. iPads have an
oleophobic coating for repelling oil. Each application of alcohol will cause
significant degradation of the oleophobic coating. For more information, see:
<http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3226>

~~~
ricardobeat
likely dangerous for most android phones too, alcohol could stain/cloud
plastic screens.

------
mvkel
iPhones have the same coating as well. Maybe the "grime" this person noticed
on the cleaning pad was the coating!

